# Capacities



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Maybe I am a little slow, but I cannot find anywhere what the fresh and waste water tanks hold on my 2007 Swift 530LP. 
If someone can tell me I would be very obliged

Bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Nobody got one then?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

According to Swift's website here current models have 90 litre fresh tank capacity and 68 waste.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi.
If you want an accurate figure, you could always top it up with a watering can (measuring of course) and then drain.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I've searched Swift's Website and found the Technical Handbook for the 2007 530LP;

Fresh 90, waste 68

http://www.swiftleisure.co.uk/uploa...h Books/Swift Sundance Tech handbook 2007.pdf


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks to all who replied. Now have it.


Bob


----------

